# Feeding Juvenile 1.75" Rbps



## BAMCIS (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey dudes. My girlfriend bought me 7 small rbps a few days ago. I keep a lot of tanks and have a lot of different foods on hand. The p's are eating pellets, but they make a big mess of them. They go absolutely batshit for frozen brine shrimp, and are getting fat on them. Is it ok for me to be feeding them a diet of mostly brine shrimp for now? They seem to like it more than the freeze dried krill, or pellets I have. I feed them small amounts multiple times a day and keep the water at 84 to keep them super active. They love swimming in the powerhead current.


----------



## BobHanssen (Mar 6, 2012)

Brine shrimp are likely more messy than pellets, and not exactly a great diet... I would try a small size pellet

Also drop the temp to 80 or 78, will make things easier.


----------

